
UFOs: Why Eyewitness Accounts Only? - wpankey
Earth and it&#x27;s atmosphere is literally covered with surveillance devices (radar, satellite...). Why don&#x27;t any of these devices&#x2F;systems ever &quot;see&quot; or at least corroborate a UFO?
======
WheelsAtLarge
The UFO files that have been released by the air force where release because
they did not reveal any sensitive info or top secret capabilities. I suspect
there are other systems that give better information but they are top secret
since the government does not what to give hints of what is capable of doing.

This is the very same argument I have with most supernatural claims. There are
billions of cameras in the world yet we don't have actual footage of anything
that people claim as supernatural.

The other one is that UFO does not equal extraterrestrial life. It's an
unidentified flying object.

We are too quick to believe that what we don't understand is supernatural. We
need to be better skeptics.

~~~
wpankey
Excellent points!

------
cesna311
The answer is simple. I give you a clue : why can't we see any god, angel ,
seraphim or elohim with all our surveillances devices ? And where are chimeras
from popular beliefs, as ghosts ? UFO, like religion in another era/place, is
a fun fantasy, sometime emerging spontaneously in people brain, sometime used
as a a political instrument by states and/or influential leader. So, the best
device for seeing UFO is not a surveillance device, but human ignorance and
stupidity.

------
kstenerud
Because when they record a UFO, we can then analyze the footage, after which
it is no longer unidentified.

------
runjake
For the record, the Navy UFOs were corroborated across multiple spectrums
(including multiple variants of radar systems) by multiple systems on multiple
ships.

~~~
wpankey
Thanks runjake I didn't realize this existed.

